# I've had enough



## Exausted Human (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi!

I'm new to this site, I'm 26/m.

I've had problems with my gut ever since I was 4 years old, my mother says I've had it ever since I was a baby with constant constipation.

I've gone to doctors when I was between 10-15 but they didn't really care, they just thought it was a lack of liquids and rest.

And obviously I knew it was not the case.

Though in my first 9 years of my young life I only had the constipation problems but as time progressed I developed several symptomes that cannot be denied.

I was heavily bullied since I was 7 years old until I was 16 when it stopped because I began 10th grade so to speak.

During the bullying time I developed socialphobia, panic attacks, extreme stress, extreme flatulence and abdomen pains that obviously got worse with the never ending flatulence.

My worst years where from 7th to 9th grade as the bullying was at its peak, so did my disorders go up.

I had to endure so much crap just to get my desired grades so I could get into my chosen program.

Although I was not bullied anymore when I started my new school the harm already was done, constant extreme flatulence everytime I got even the most lowest anxiety sympstoms which made me even more stressed and ofcourse just increased my gut problems even more.

I constantly skipped school just because of these damn problems which made me have very bad grades when I graduated...

During the next 8 years I've tried to do everything possible to reduce my problems which at some point I've succeded but it's almost the same problem in just one particular situation, you've guessed it, school...

Last week I started university and I thought well maybe these 8 years of sutying and improvement my health condition and overall lifestyle might have just done the trick but NO, it's still almost as annoying and painful as ever.

I've had enough of it, on top of all those problems I have migrains, sleeping disorder and other mental disorders that just almost makes it impossible to be in a room, specially QUIET room in school with all the people.

And even worse, there will be quite a few oral presentations in my chosen program...

I just want to get rid of atleast the damn gases that is troubling me the most and the inability to speak infront of a class or people in general.

People think I am just fine just because I have a pretty "tough" looks and don't show emotions at all.

I'm certain I have some form of IBS or a similar condition combined with these Anxiety problems.

So far all the suggested things I've done did not help me when it comes to school so I'm guessing the few last steps to try is some medical drugs like Propranolol or something...


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Exausted Human,

Sorry to hear about your long-standing experience with IBS. Many parts of your story are familiar to me. I was also bullied, though not as seriously as you describe. Even when I wasn't being bullied, I was "uncomfortable in my own skin," and expected some sort of bullying around every corner.

Excess flatulence indicates that undigested or partially digested food is making its way too far down the pipeline, and gut bugs are then feasting on it and producing gas as a byproduct of their digestion. In general, a change in diet works well to control this, but when anxiety is added into the mix things get a little more complicated. Even if you can normally digest the foods that you're eating, anxiety might be having an impact on your motility, causing the food to pass through your system too quickly for your normal digestion to handle it.

Something like the beta blocker that you mention, or an anti-anxiety med (e.g., Xanax), might be appropriate. But if you're trying to avoid medications, you might try a diet change first and see if the gas and other symptoms are decreased enough that you feel less uncomfortable about them in public. Many people have a lot of success with a low-FODMAP diet, where foods that contain substances that NOBODY digests completely are restricted. I've had a great deal of success on the Specific Carbohydrate Diet; it is much more restrictive than a low-FODMAP diet, but it has been worth it for me.

Along with a diet change, you might look into mindfulness meditation as a way to help yourself lower your anxiety level. It takes time for the process to carry through into times in your life other than when you're actually meditating, so it's not a "quick fix," but eventually it can help at all times.

Good luck! You are not alone. Everyone here understands your frustration.

Cheers,

Rich

Lifetime wonky gut

3 months SCD

http://omnivoreoncemore.blogspot.com


----------



## Exausted Human (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi rmiller,

Thanks for your reply, I have actually followed about 95% of the low FODMAP-diet foods and it certainly did help to a point that I can go to places here and there and I've also trained to lower my anxiety levels to be just enough right to not be uncomfortable around people in general.

But when it comes to just any type of school environment it just doesn't matter, I still get almost the same annoying gas problems and high anxiety levels that just makes me so angry I just want to quit school and just go back home.

I've tried meditation and similar things but they just seem to worsen my anxiety as the Quiet situation is the worst thing I know even when I'm alone...

I really think that either some sort of Beta Blocker or Anti Anxiety medicine might be the only or one of the few solutions left to try.

I've never wanted to use such things but considering you cannot miss that much being in a university I just have to do that since nothing else have helped...

I will call a doctor this week and see if I get a prescription for something similar.

BTW, I know most people with these types of problems and bullying always feel worthless and inferior but I have never thought that, actually quite the opposite.

I think this has to do with a more traumatic experience because of the bullying than feeling worthless.

Cheers!


----------

